# Droid DNA system dump.



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Feel free to mirror this, it is 900MB

Checksum: AE8B615957B8B66E88EACC1F0C094B57 *droiddna.zip

http://crackflashers.com/b1six/Leaks/droiddna.zip

Please mirror.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

b16 said:


> Feel free to mirror this, it is 900MB
> 
> Checksum: AE8B615957B8B66E88EACC1F0C094B57 *droiddna.zip
> 
> ...


You the man... Mirror on the way... BTW, is this the ROM.zip from the leaked RUU or the official system dump?

*Mirror:*

*HTC DNA System Dump for Verizon Wireless*

*MD5: 75e35f3f93ff5f4e72417c9d8d1e54c2*


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor said:


> You the man... Mirror on the way... BTW, is this the ROM.zip from the leaked RUU or the official system dump?


Pulled from my buddy who has it!


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

b16 said:


> Pulled from my buddy who has it!


Sweet... Can't wait to dig in.. Sucks we lost unlock privileges through HTC-Dev, but I'm sure things will be worked out quickly..


----------



## htcevo4g03 (Jul 31, 2012)

Can someone tell me exactly what this is?
Because there is a zip that comes up under VZW galaxy nexus in goo manager under factory ROM. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

Is it just me or is Goo.im servers pretty weak? lol Someone should upload to google drive so we can get some decent download speeds. I will upload it there if I ever get it downloaded.

EDIT: Mirror http://goo.gl/1l8tG


----------

